# The Blue Elephant In The Room



## sawdustphill

Last year I replaced my delta 6" jointer, I researched the oliver ,and decided to buy thier 8" model
but some things came up and cut my funds short. so I had to settle for the grizzly 8" I still regret 
not buying the oliver. "CONGRADULATIONS.

Phillip


----------



## stevenhsieh

Im curious Where is this Jointer made? 
The jointer use a Baldor motor which is made in US


----------



## jbertelson

It is always fun to see what the professionals use to mangle their wood, but it always makes my shop look insignificant. The US motor is interesting….....I think the most powerful motor in my shop resides in my Delta DC.

Thanks for the post, it is just a dream for the hobby shop, but it gives us some kind of measuring point outside our own possibilities, be they space or money.

Alaska Jim


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Sweet..that thing is a freindly monster! It's always great to have as wide of a jointer as possible. Both shops I have worked in have had 30 year old Powermatic 12" jointers that were like battleships, took half a day for the cutterheads to stop spinning after you switched it off, but they were great.


----------



## mattg

Look at the runway on that carrier!!! I'm jealous!!! Congrats on your new jointer!!


----------



## Pop

Talk about "Heavy Iron"! I'm look at the Oliver 10 inch tablesaw. Anybody know anything about those? How did you find "Tool King"? I live in Charlotte, NC. Matthews is a Charlotte bedroom community. I've never heard of Tool King. I'm going on line to see what I can find about them.

Pop


----------



## SASmith

I can't imagine having to get that jointer up to a second story. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ken90712

WOW what a machine!!!! Congrats to you! Would love to have a monster like this. Enjoy!


----------



## Ian_S

Steven H- From my understanding the castings are made in China and the Baldor motor and some of the assembly is done in Washington state.

Pop- Machine King was listed on Oliver's website. I called them up and Justin took care of everything over the phone. They were great to deal with and I highly recommend Machine King.


----------



## Bertha

Man I'm salivating. I absolutely love Oliver machinery. I dont' even KNOW anyone that owns one for residential use. She is an absolute beauty, and certainly an elephant at 12".


----------



## therookie

Go Big or Go Home lol


----------



## Jack_T

Ian that is not an elephant. It is a blue whale! 1700 pounds? I hope you checked to make sure the floor could support that much weight!!!

Enjoy such a nice machine.


----------



## dbhost

That is a fantastic jointer for sure! A point of note here though. I can't be 100% certain of the present status, but it appears since the web site has disappeared, and the phone numbers have either been cut off, or changed, but it appears that Sunhill Machinery went out of business in late 2009. (I own a Sunhill jointer and was looking for knives for it…). I believe the Oliver name was sold off just prior to that. It IS possible that the former Sunhill company is doing business exclusively as Oliver, and dealing only in larger machines like this.

Anyone with business knowledge here have any clues?


----------



## Ian_S

dbhost- Interesting comment. All of the articles connecting the Oliver name to Sunhill were from the early 2000s.


----------



## therookie

I kinda sorta really really want one now but dont know where to put it.


----------



## Crushgroovin

Beauty of a Jointer!! I picked up an Oliver 8" Jointer about a week ago and I absolutely love it! I am going to fork over another $360 for a helical head later this week, which will truly make this a Bad @ss machine.

I know what you mean by vibration. I only know it is on by the faint sound of the motor. I could serve high tea on it while running and the Queen wouldn't flinch. Although being as I only paid $500 for mine brand new in the box, I can afford a whole new set of china 

I might be able to get you a killer deal on a brand new Helical Cutterhead for it. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## DeepCreek

That sounds like a really bulky and super heavy equipment you've got there! And to have it hoisted up to level two must have been some tedious job! Well, glad you had some help from a friend and assistance of the elevator and dollys and bars. The elephant is a great machine to work with despite its massive nature and constant need for safe handling.


----------



## danielsheppard

No vibrating at all? Wow, it's probably a huge pleasure to use this machine.


----------



## MattV

Thanks for your review. I am looking around now and appreciate that you took the time to provide feedback regarding the Oliver.


----------

